# One of our own faces family tragedy!



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

I have held off posting about this to make sure what I say is OK with the person involved. One of our own, talented modelmaker Will Babington -- Nautilus guru and resident Firefox expert (aka WbNemo1) -- is going through an unbelievable family tragedy. Please give him your prayers and support as we start off this new year.

Last April, Will lost his Dad. Then, just before Christmas, tragedy struck again, but this time it was even worse. It turns out Will has an autistic son who has been under the care of Will's mother (the boy's Grandmother) in another city. Just before Christmas, 2007, the boy was brutally attacked and stabbed in both eyes!

This unbelievable story has been on the local and national news. It's all the more unreal when you find out it happened to one of our own. I will link to a story here where you can read more information. Most importantly, a fund has been set up to help the Babington's in this terrible time of need. 

I know Will has taken a leave of absence from work to deal with this situation and I can't even imagine what they must be going through. If you feel it in your heart to help, please consider contributing to this fund that will help the Babingtons cope with medical expenses and special care needs for their son. 



> A special fund has been set up by The Association for Retarded Citizens -- a national organization with a Broward County branch -- for Edward "Alex" Babington through SunTrust Bank. "There's been so much interest in this case, people asking how they could help the family, that we figured this was the best way to go about it," said Sean Conway, the family's lawyer, who helped establish the fund. Money raised will go toward Alex's medical treatments. Anyone interested in donating to the trust fund for Alex can call the ARC at (305) 759-8500.


Story here:

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/local/broward/sfl-flbeyestabbing1221nbdec21,0,330295.story

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/opinion/sfl-editgskidsbdec24,0,7195493.story

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/service...ationworld/sfl-cxx1222pndec22,0,6297010.story


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

What a HORRIBLE story to start the year off with! Godspeed to the lad's (and entire family's) eventual recovery!


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

There is nothing to say but keeping him and his family in my prayers.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, man. This is horrible news! I've never met Will, but have swapped email and PMs w/him off and on for ten years. I'll keep his son, Will and the rest of his family in my thoughts and prayers. 

Thanks for passing this on, Charles.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Oh my... I have no words that would be appropriate. Wishing you all the best and my sincere condolences, Will.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Charles filled me in on the details of this terrible incident the day after the story broke on the news (at first I had no idea Will and his family were involved).

Thanks for posting this, CA. I'm sure those who know Will (and maybe a few who don't) will want to do whatever they can to help, even if it's just to offer kind words and moral support.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

My prayers go out to will and his family. Words can not express the shock and sick feeling, I have for this unspeakable crime!


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Dear God. Any word on what triggered his sister to do that? Did she have history? I'm speechless!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

My God! That HAS to be one of the most horrible stories I ever read. Mr. Babington and his family will be in my prayers!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Dear God...His Aunt? 

I pray that Will's family will find peace in the new year, and much healing. 

They will of course be in my prayers.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm speachless, what a horrible shocking story.

Sounds like more will come out about the Aunt in the future about possible medical/mental issues. 

Ok, I'm hoping to not sound judgemental here, but why did the parents move away from the child?
I understand the rationale about not bringing the child with them - but not knowing family history, 'ride operator' doesn't sound like a job that would pull me away from my child.

My wife works with mentally handicapped adults, I'm going show her this story and we'll be checking into making a donation.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Will is a great guy who I've known for a few years now through this place. My thoughts and prayers are with you Will.

I too will be checking into making a donation.

Huzz


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Charles posted that info in the quote of his originating post: 



> A special fund has been set up by The Association for Retarded Citizens -- a national organization with a Broward County branch -- for Edward "Alex" Babington through SunTrust Bank. "There's been so much interest in this case, people asking how they could help the family, that we figured this was the best way to go about it," said Sean Conway, the family's lawyer, who helped establish the fund. Money raised will go toward Alex's medical treatments. *Anyone interested in donating to the trust fund for Alex can call the ARC at (305) 759-8500.*


----------



## Captain Chaos (Jun 17, 2005)

No words. 
Just gonna pray for this boy and his family.


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Oh my....prayers sent. What is the world coming to?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Words aren't enough, Will. Both my boys struggle with autism, I can't imagine what you're going thru. You'll both be in our prayers.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Oh my...


I see a lot of stuff at work, but this takes the cake. Just when you think you've seen it all...

God speed.


----------



## jnglegym3 (Dec 27, 2002)

My sister is autistic..you cant imagine how hard it is for these people..I will be donating heavily


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

This is completely out of control. I cannot believe anyone would attack an autistic person, let alone a child!! Not only will I keep Will and his son in my thoughts and prayers but on Sunday, I will as many candles in my church for them as I can!!


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

*RE: How to Donate*

From StarshipModeler.net:


> Someone has asked me if SSM will be accepting donations on Will's behalf to send to him. Sounds good to me. I, too, would like to donate, but would prefer to send the money directly to Will instead of going through an organization that I am unfamiliar with.
> 
> So SSM will take donations via Paypal from anybody who wishes to help them out. You can send whatever donation you'd like to [email protected] and put "Will Babington Fund" in the comments. Or just use this link:
> 
> ...


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't even know what to say...I'm speechless. Best wishes for a speedy recovery for the poor boy.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

What a tragic set of events.....My prayers go out to him and his family...unbelievable.


----------



## decompthewhite (Jan 7, 2008)

Im new here so forgive me if this seems a bit late ,but I knew and did some work for Will Babington ,in orlando quite some years ago and i am very sadend to here this .what a tragic story .My heart goes out to the family and I hope that things are going a bit easier on the family since this happened .if its not to late I would be happy to donate to this most worthy cause,


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

An autistic child stabbed in both eyes? That is just plain SICK.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I read the articles and it is indeed a sad and disturbing story. It sounds as though one eye was saved and for that I am thankful to hear for the sake of the boy.

I hope we will all pray for the continued recovery of the boy and his family from this tragic incident.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd urge folks to consider some small monetary donation. Doesn't have to be much, either.


----------



## slyons1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Shane here
just read about the tragedy , bless him, i did send Will half the money for a Glaive and had contact up until i paid him in september, then no word , no replys to e mails , its over 4 months, can anyone get in touch with him before i go down the road of recovering my money i do understand his tragedy and am sympathetic but i need it sorted 
thanks


----------



## slyons1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Shane here 
at last got Will and hopefully will get this sorted
would not wish what happened to him on my worst enemy 
bless him


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I did not hear about this tragic event till recently. Our family's thoughts and prayers are with Will and his family. Hang in there Will.....Things WILL get better.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*A little update*

Hi gang,
Things are starting to smooth out here a bit. Alex is in school, or should I say out of school , but we are sending him to summer school to maintain his current learned knowledge...It's tough with autistic children. We finally are getting his prosthetic left eye made. We did get another piece of information I wasn't aware of though. He does not have the 20/80 vision we thought he did in his right eye. This was quite a blow to me , but got a report from Bascom Palmer stating that his vision in the right eye is only 20/ 200. This basically means even corrected with glasses, he's legally blind. He seems to be doing fine overall with little regression from what happened to him, all considered. I can not thank everyone enough for their support during this extremely trying time for myself and our humble family. I'm looking forward to get back to modelling projects, but my priorities had to be changed during this crisis. thanks again everyone ...time to get back to modelling  with maybe a little help...
Will


----------



## psytce (Jan 17, 2007)

Will,

I'm kind of new here and just read this, I'm glad to see that your son is doing better and I will keep you and yours in my prayers. 
I hope everything gets a little better each day.

Tommy


----------

